# Sanitizing bottles



## CassieV (Nov 23, 2010)

Is it ok to sanitize bottles the night before your going to bottle? Or should I wait & sanitize right before I bottle? Thanks


----------



## tonyt (Nov 23, 2010)

Great question, can't wait to read the replies.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 23, 2010)

If bottles are clean and dry bacteria won't inhabit them easily. They will be fine for that length of time. I prefer to keep them on a bottle tree until ready to use so that no dust can settle in them.


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 23, 2010)

and to add..i keep them upside down in a box


----------



## cpfan (Nov 23, 2010)

Personally, I strongly feel that all wine making items (including bottles) should be sanitized immediately prior to use.


Steve


----------



## Waldo (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm gonna jump on the wagon with cpfan on this one. I always sanitize my bottles just before filling them. I'm not saying doing it sooner is wrong it's just that in my mind I want to minimize any chance of anything ruining my batch of wine.


----------



## fivebk (Nov 24, 2010)

I keep mine upside down in wine boxes and rinse with K-Meta solution just before bottling.

BOB


----------



## tonyt (Nov 24, 2010)

All this talk about washing bottles got me reminiscing about my favorite
chore when working summers and holidays at my families regional coffee 
roasting plant. I was a teenager at the time. We also produced 
extracts and flavorings for cooking (vanilla extract ans so on) and the 
new bottles had to be washed. We would take them from the box and 
place them in this machine on little spindles upside-down. Hot water 
would squirt in and on them as they made a 360 degree trip around the 
machine that held a couple hundred of them. Then you would take them 
off the other end. It took two ladies (we called them White Hairs, now I
am a White Hair) to operate, one to load one to unload. The machine 
was continuous, no stopping. My cousins and I (all teens at the time 
and partners in crime) loved showing the ladies that we could load and 
unload with only one person, running back and forth fast as we could. 
My grandfather (president and as we say in Sicilian Patroni) chuckled 
watching us and seeing the humor of how much work he was getting out of 
us knowing that in a few minutes we would be hiding behind stacks of 
green coffee avoiding work.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 24, 2010)

I store all my clean bottles upside down in boxes and then sanitize just before bottling hanging them on a tree.


----------



## CassieV (Nov 24, 2010)

That's what I do too. I was just wanting to save some time today since I have to bottle 2 wines. Thanks for the input. Hope everybody has a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## uavwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

They will be fine. Happy Bottling!!!


----------

